# mehrere Bilder zusammenschneiden zu EINEM!Hilfe gesucht!



## matthäus (6. Oktober 2005)

*hi! ich möchte ein poster erstellen von unsrer abschlussfahrt von der 10.klasse.ich möchte viele fotos(nur die gesichter ausschneiden)und zusammenschneiden zu einem großen Poster.Kann man das gut mit den ebenen bearbeiten hinkriegen?bitte helft mir.wär echt nett.danke*!


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

hattest du in deinen 10 Schuljahren keinen Deutsch Unterricht ?  ;-] 
Hier wird auf eine korrekte Schreibweise wert gelegt. Hast du ja auch bei der Anmeldung bestätigt.
Es besteht auch keinerlei Verpflichtung alles in Fettschrift zu schreiben.

Vorschlag zur Lösung des Problems :

Wenn du wirklich nur die Gesichter ausschneiden willst, dann such dir einen passenden "Hintergrund". Ich hab mal ein Bild gesehen wo die Blätter eines Baumes durch Gesichter ersetzten worden sind. Passt hier vielleicht nicht so ganz.

Du musst die einzelnen Gesichter in eine geöffnete Photoshop Datei einfügen. (Öffnen der z.B. JPG_Datei und dann rüberziehen). Dann eine Ebenmaske anlegen und die Bildteile, die nicht zu sehen sein sollen "wegsprühen". Dann das Ganze so positionieren wie du willst und das Ganze noch ca. 25 mal für die restlichen Fotos.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## khutter (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi Rookie,

das ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach. 

Bilder öffnen, dann neue Datei in Postergrösse erstellen. Dann die einzelnen Köpfe markieren
und kopieren strg c, danach strg v im Poster klicken oder einfach mit der Maus ins Poster ziehen.

Die einzelnen Bilder werden nun reinkopiert, für jedes wird automatisch eine neue Ebene erstellt.
Wenn du nun auf die einzelnen Ebenen gehst, kannst du jedes Bild einzeln 
bearbeiten, bewegen, transformieren, etc. etc

Viel Spass. Karin


----------



## matthäus (8. Oktober 2005)

danke.sorry wegen der unkorrekten schreibweise.


----------

